# Burning gas that smells like rotten eggs and frequent bowel movements



## Britt91398 (Nov 6, 2015)

So out of nowhere I started having really bad gas and it smelled terrible. Now I keep pooping and it's little amounts each time. Does anyone else experience this? How do you get rid of it?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

have you been tested for SIBO--small intestine bacterial overgrowth? gas that smells like rotten eggs is a symptom of that as well as bloating, nausea, diarrhea, constipation etc.

http://www.siboinfo.com/


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

Agreed with the above. Flatulence and bowel movements in people with SIBO have a very distinct odor that smells like rotten eggs.


----------



## can.diem (Jan 3, 2017)

I had that when I ate broccoli. I also had it periodically when I ate foods like cabbage or broccoli, among a few others, but I can't recall. It went away by itself and I don't know why. The smell would wake me up at night, but again, I have no idea what it was all about. I usually got it after I ate broccoli, and also, I think, apples?

Feel better.


----------

